# 1946 Ford



## TimothyJinx (May 30, 2013)

My sister-in-law's husband (does that make him my brother-in-law?) restores old automobiles. Here is a 1946 Ford he rebuilt. I need a better setting for the photo - maybe by a lake or something. But he doesn't get it out too often.

1.


2.


----------



## pisto1981 (May 30, 2013)

Now that's a very nice car!! Have you drivern it?

amazing quality on the images. Is it HDR or similar?


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 30, 2013)

pisto1981 said:


> Now that's a very nice car!! Have you drivern it?



No way! I was afraid to even get near enough to photograph it!


----------



## pisto1981 (May 30, 2013)

I bet


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 30, 2013)

Really brings out the polish finish and gives it a 3D feel.


----------



## Gary_A (May 30, 2013)

Ummm...... wouldn't that make him your brother? 

And I like the first shot location, gives it a down home feel.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 30, 2013)

Gary_A said:


> Ummm...... wouldn't that make him your brother?


Well, it's my wife's sister's husband so who knows.




Gary_A said:


> And I like the first shot location, gives it a down home feel.


You know, I kind of agree with that.


----------



## Ballistics (May 30, 2013)

I would like the first one much better if it didn't have the grill and the hose reel. If anything, an old fashioned charcoal grill maybe, but definitely not the modern one in the image.


----------



## oldhippy (May 30, 2013)

My first car, bought it in 57 for 50.00.  got drafted  sold it while in the military for 100.00,  Guy chopped and chaneled it and used it as a street rod.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 30, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I would like the first one much better if it didn't have the grill and the hose reel. If anything, an old fashioned charcoal grill maybe, but definitely not the modern one in the image.



Good observation. I hadn't really thought about putting the car into a retro-style setting but that sounds fun!

I literally showed up, had him pull out of the garage, snapped a bunch of exposures and I was gone. I was just happy it hadn't started raining yet or he wouldn't have pulled out of the garage. He had no idea what I was doing. But now that he's seen the pic he's a little more excited about shooting again - he has other vintage, rebuilt cars.


----------



## CaboWabo (May 30, 2013)

You did a really nice job on these I hope we get to see more like this from you !


----------

